# TP Towing Tugs in Gibraltar



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

TP Towing currently operate three tugs in Gibraltar.
Egerton








Mumbles








and Sun Swale








Also operated by Marine Services Gibraltar is the RMAS Capable (A226)









All photographs were taken December 2006
Rgds Neill


----------

